# Nissan maxima wheel problem.



## stannley (Sep 6, 2009)

im new to cars like really new although i have tools and i can do work i just dont really know how to ..

i recently bought a set of momo x1 rims that will fit on my nissan the only problem is that the lug bolts arent long enough so i cant thread them how can i fix this cheaply

i own a 1994 nissan maxima se.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Take it to a tyre shop and have them suggest the best way to fix. It is a very important safety issue that correct length wheel studs and wheel nuts be used. You may have to get longer wheel studs fitted.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Order same Nismo wheel studs from Courtesy Nissan that are long enough to use


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

CMax03 said:


> Order same Nismo wheel studs from Courtesy Nissan that are long enough to use


Yeah those are nice. And for the price of them they'd better be.


----------

